# Route to Italy



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Now I know you may think I am a complete wuss for asking this - but does anyone have a good route to Italy which excludes as far as possible mountain roads - we will hopefully travel in October and don't mind which ferry port we use. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: route to Italy*



georgiemac said:


> Now I know you may think I am a complete wuss for asking this - but does anyone have a good route to Italy which excludes as far as possible mountain roads - we will hopefully travel in October and don't mind which ferry port we use. Any help? Thanks


If you don't discount a mainstream motorway through the mountains then the fastest route is probably Calais-Strasbourg-Basel-Lucerne-Lugano-Chiasso ( Como) and Milan. The mountains are around you but are scenic rather than exciting ! It's fast and with no mountain drops from the road. You do have to go through the St Gotthard tunnel.

Plenty of good places to stay overnight - both aires and campsites.

G


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Not sure that I fully understand your question in that all the border of taly with the rest of Europe is mountainous - check on Google Earth. 
If you mean you do not want to go over twisty turny high roads then I would recommend that you travel to the Basel border into Switzerland and then go down through Switzerland through the Gothard tunnel to the Italian Border at Como. This in my opinion is the least 'scary' route.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for that - we will follow that one up - also I have put that message in Food and Drink by mistake!! dont know how to change it - sorry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roads*

The route that Grizzly mentions is the way to go, it is however toll payable all the way.

Cheaper is....

Calais - Dunkerqu - Ostend - Brussels- Luxembourg (cheap diesel) - Metz - Strasbourg and then as above. You will save quite a lot on tolls this route. Instead of Metz - Strasbourg on the motorway, you can do Metz - Chateau Salins - Saverne and then the motorway.

Up to you.

I won't pay tolls so use the toll free routes in France as for me and the TAG axle, the tolls are just too expensive.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

georgiemac said:


> also I have put that message in Food and Drink by mistake!! dont know how to change it - sorry


Only mods can move things after the fact. You can always report yourself, and in the message ask them to move it. I've just done this for you 

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Dont worry Georgiemac

Thanks for the report Gerald :wink: 

I have relocated the thread. It was a toss up between Italy touring forum and Continental touring .... after toying for a moment with Italy....I went for "Continental" ... decisions, decisions :lol: 

Have a good trip Georgiemac

Mike


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

we used to use the route that Russell said and for the same reasons.
Waz


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone - I just do not like the thought of those mountainous roads having had a bad experience years ago when a road crumbled away -aaaagghhhh. So the lower the better- thanks again to all


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao georgiemac, sometimes if I wasn't in a hurry, just for a change, I would take the long way round via Côte d'Azur Nice Ventimiglia. Flat as a pancake and quite scenic.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

billmac said:


> I would recommend that you travel to the Basel border into Switzerland and then go down through Switzerland through the Gothard tunnel to the Italian Border at Como. This in my opinion is the least 'scary' route.


Yep, done this route several times and its straightforward with no real nasty hills. Just need to pay the Swiss vinagrette toll.



georgiemac said:


> Thank you everyone - I just do not like the thought of those mountainous roads having had a bad experience years ago when a road crumbled away -aaaagghhhh. So the lower the better- thanks again to all


Don't worry, you leave the poor roads behind you when you leave the UK! :lol:

Mark


----------

